# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Meditation issues?

## Asreal

Hello!
Ive been trying to meditate for a few days and its gone fairly well, but one thing really bothers me: my eyelids keep twitching and/or opening slightly and it kills my focus. I dont know why (might be light or just muscle).

Anyone else suffered this and how can I alleviate it? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Charles3

Hi Asreal! Do you use an eye mask? I use an eye mask when I meditate because I found my eyes reflexively keep popping open if there is any background light. I also sometimes have to remind myself to let go of "hypervigilance" or constanty scanning my surroundings for danger. 

For example if I meditate outside I'm more likely to hear a noise and be like, "Oh! Man! What was that?!" and reflexively try to look around. Chances are nothing is going to come along and hurt me but due to conditioning I am always "on guard". So I think for me meditation is about "letting go" of constant vigiliance and allowing myself to relax. So far, no one has ever come along and harmed me while I've been meditating. And then I will even project peace onto my surroundings if I feel danger, thinking that it might even influence the behavior of my surroundings if I project peace. 

That might not be it for you. but that's what comes up for me around your question. Thanks!

----------


## Asreal

This is awesome advice, thanks again for helping me so much. Ill try an eye mask and the peace projection thing!

----------


## Charles3

> This is awesome advice, thanks again for helping me so much. I’ll try an eye mask and the peace projection thing!



You're welcome!  :smiley:

----------


## BlueSunrise444

Hi Astral, have you tried to allow it to be part of your meditation experience?

I believe that trying to resist it will just make your experience worse.

----------


## LabyrinthDreams

Are you able to easily meditate with your eyes open? I realize that most people like to shut their eyes to limit potential distractions, but it's possible to do so.

If not, I'd suggest what BlueSunrise says, and try to just let it happen and not distract from the breath/chant/whatever-focus-you-use.

Also nice name, btw. Best angel.

----------

